# Tubeless blowout wipeout



## TrekStang (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, so picked up my wheelset after having the shop where I bought my bike convert my stockers to tubless on my Rocky Mountain Element 950.

It took them 2 days to do it, but they said they want to make sure they don't leak. They used something call "Orange Sealant" and they did not recommend Stans. 

Anyways, I go down my street to get a feel for them and after about 4 passes I bunny hopped a manhole cover and upon landing the front tire completely blew off the rim. Needless to say I ate the concrete and hit my head pretty good; big ass lesson about always wearing a helmet even on a test ride in front of the house. Wheel is dinged, brake lever, stem all scratched... 

My wheel/tire setup is below and it say's the wheels are "Tubeless Compatible".

My question is: Do I go back to the shop and see if they can replace my rim and damaged parts? I'm pretty pissed that they did not give me any advice or warnings about taking it easy for a few days or am I just crazy? I don't want to be an ass, but I just paid over $2,500 for a bike and would like to know what my options here are before going back up there. 

DT Swiss 485D 29" Tubeless Compatible
Maxxis Folding F: Ikon 29" x 2.2" / R: Aspen 29" x 2.1"


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

If the tires were set up correctly you shouldn't have to "take it easy." If you dented the rim it could make it harder to get the tire to seat and reseal. I'd take the wheel back and demand they fix it.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

How much PSI were you running on your test ride?


----------



## TrekStang (Aug 28, 2012)

29psi


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TrekStang said:


> Ok, so picked up my wheelset after having the shop where I bought my bike convert my stockers to tubless on my Rocky Mountain Element 950.
> 
> It took them 2 days to do it, but they said they want to make sure they don't leak. They used something call "Orange Sealant" and they did not recommend Stans.
> 
> ...


Using any standard tires and/or rims without inner tubes is a crapshoot. May work, may not. Never know until you try. Your setup failed.


----------



## TrekStang (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, after reading about the 485D it seems like they are not the best for tubeless.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TrekStang said:


> Yeah, after reading about the 485D it seems like they are not the best for tubeless.


I do not recommend use ANY standard rim and/or standard tire without an inner tube. Outside of their design intent. Do so at your own risk. Any company or individual that does not warn of the risks is being irresponsible.


----------



## TrekStang (Aug 28, 2012)

The DT Swiss 485D's say they're tubeless compatible on the bike's spec page, but having problems finding that anywhere on the DT Swiss website so sort of wondering. I'm certainly buying a better, thicker side wall, proven tubeless tire when I redo the front.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I had the same problem with some folding Kenda Slant 6 tires on tubeless ready Roval rims on my 2012 Stumpjumper (_Kenda advices not using there tires as tubeless_). Tires would not seal at the bead. Front tire eventually sealed but then blew off on my front rim cruising down the road.

Switched to Specialized fast trak 2bliss ready tires and never looking back. Sealed up like a dream.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

since i've crashed so often, due my perpetual lack of finesse and fitness, and have seen high school XC racers crash often, as an assistant coach/ride leader for years, I tend to set up my bikes for reliability, with caution. 

I use tubeless on rear wheels only: using UST rim, tubeless ready or UST tire, and with Stans "goop" with minimum 30 PSI. For front, I prefer tube setup, in a wide and knooby tire that's not too light, and use 35 PSI. I weigh about 230# when ready to ride.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I do not recommend use ANY standard rim and/or standard tire without an inner tube. Outside of their design intent. Do so at your own risk. Any company or individual that does not warn of the risks is being irresponsible.


listen to shiggy.


----------



## TrekStang (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok went up there and they fixed me up by installing 2 new Geax Saguaro tubeless compatible tires. I'm happy with that and going to be careful still until I'm sure they're holding air.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

shiggy said:


> I do not recommend use ANY standard rim and/or standard tire without an inner tube. Outside of their design intent. Do so at your own risk. Any company or individual that does not warn of the risks is being irresponsible.


All I would add is that a UST or TLR tire is must if you insist on converting a regular rim with tape and sealant. I have had success with these set ups for years, but it is my risk and the best advice is to follow Shiggy's.

ZTR rims are a whole nother story. Designed for regular tires and hard to fit UST and TLR. Go to the Stans no tubes website to determine which tires do not work. But understand that you are still in crap shoot territory with whatever you set up, and that anecdotal success like mine and many others is not a great bet to risk YOUR health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm completely "anti" 1/2 arsed tubeless conversions. A dedicated UST bead rim and tire is SOOOOOOOOO Much better than the other systems its not even funny, and as you learned, can be quite dangerous. My bike came with DT 550 rims that I converted to tubeless. My pressure got a little low and a slight off-camber bit of track burped the front flat and dumped me. Got a bad infection in my elbow from the scrape. 

I'm now running WTB i23 tires with 2bliss or TCS tires. I can run tires down so low its uncomfortably mushy and still stay sealed. Its really just a totally different, much more reliable and safe, animal.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Using any standard tires and/or rims without inner tubes is a crapshoot. May work, may not. Never know until you try. Your setup failed.


That settles the matter for me.

Hank


----------



## danny31292 (Jul 20, 2011)

They're doing fine for me with the stans conversion.


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

DirtyHank said:


> That settles the matter for me.
> 
> Hank


I second that. I just went tubeless with shwab noby nics and wtb i25 freqs the bead locks in there so tight. Im 260 lbs and I am riding below 20psi.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Gasket-Jeff said:


> I second that. I just went tubeless with shwab noby nics and wtb i25 freqs the bead locks in there so tight. Im 260 lbs and I am riding below 20psi.


I'd say that is pushing the envelope. You are close to 1/2 the pressure recommended by the notubes formula, which IMO holds for all tubeless systems, not just notubes

http://www.notubes.com/help/tirepressure.aspx

My recommendation is to pump at least your front tire to closer to 35 or higher. At 20, I just don't get why they don't squirm off the rim in the first mile of your ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUCD VPR (Feb 27, 2014)

Do the DT Swiss ES40's Rims work well with the Stans Kit?


----------

